# TRI-STATE BOTTLE COLLECTORS and DIGGERS CLUB, Inc Bottle Show



## potstone (Sep 18, 2011)

Bottle Show

 TRI-STATE BOTTLE COLLECTORS and DIGGERS CLUB, Inc
 Location: Singerly Fire Hall, Routs 279 & 213, Elkton, MD. 21922 

 Date of show: Sunday, November 6, 2011 9am to 2pm
 Admission: $3.00 (children under 12 free with adult)

 Tables are available for rent, contact Dave Brown for information.
 Dave Brown, 302-738-9960 email, dbrown3942@comcast.net


 Mark your calendars, this is a great show and should not be missed.
 You are all invited to participate in the 39th Annual Bottle Show


----------



## potstone (Oct 29, 2011)

Only One Week Away!!!!!!


                                  Bottle Show

 TRI-STATE BOTTLE COLLECTORS and DIGGERS CLUB, Inc
 Location: Singerly Fire Hall, Routs 279 & 213, Elkton, MD. 21922 

 Date of show: Sunday, November 6, 2011 9am to 2pm
 Admission: $3.00 (children under 12 free with adult)

 Tables are available for rent, contact Dave Brown for information.
 Dave Brown, 302-738-9960 email, dbrown3942@comcast.net


 Mark your calendars, this is a great show and should not be missed.
 You are all invited to participate in the 39th Annual Bottle Show


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 29, 2011)

I will be set up selling there   as well as several other members from here ...


----------



## div2roty (Oct 29, 2011)

Great show, although not as cool this year since I won't be able to set up.

 I've bought some great stuff there over the years for very reasonable prices, including 2 rare pontil Delaware bottles, a green, cylinder demijohn with a small crack off of the pontil for $5, and an awesome J Wise smooth base soda from Allentown that has so much colbalt it looks purple.


----------



## potstone (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll be set up there also with Milkglass bottles.
It should be a nice show.
Greg


----------



## div2roty (Nov 6, 2011)

any pics?


----------

